# What is the breed and coloring



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well... it's kind of hard to say anything without a picture, lol. Can you get some confo pics? From the side squared up, from the back and front? A few of her moving would help, too. Preferably with no tack. Congratulations on the new horse!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It might help if we had a picture?:wink:


----------



## jessiebutcher09 (May 23, 2012)

LOL sorry I thought that I had added the pic... I will take better ones of her tomorrow and post tthem as well. Thanks..she has white spots on her back as well


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

jessiebutcher09 said:


> LOL sorry I thought that I had added the pic... I will take better ones of her tomorrow and post tthem as well. Thanks..she has white spots on her back as well


I can't tell the color from that small picture, but the breed is a Runtaloosa.

Just kidding...:rofl:


----------



## jessiebutcher09 (May 23, 2012)

I guess that I shouldn't have asked


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

jessiebutcher09 said:


> I guess that I shouldn't have asked


Really?? Because someone was kidding with you? Please post a better picture and we will help you. In the meantime, don't take things so seriously.:wink:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

You might want to post it in the mini section, too. Mini colors can get wild and crazy and there are some knowledgeable mini people here...


----------



## jessiebutcher09 (May 23, 2012)

i'm only 11...i can't figure out how to get a bigger pic in

Moderator note: This was posted by jessiebutcher09's daughter. jessiebutcher09 has agreed to only use her account herself going forward.


----------



## jessiebutcher09 (May 23, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/33426/album/daisy-4320/403-29645/ 

can anyone tell me how to get a pic uploaded tht is big


















I hope that this works


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have no idea. Maybe mom or dad can help.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Click on "go advanced" on the bottom of the reply box. Click on the paper clip on the top right side of the advanced reply box. Select your file and attach it. The size of the picture is effected by the size of the file. Small files create small pictures, you can ignore the file dimensions that the manage attachments box suggests to not exceed. Larger files load without any difficultly, they may just take a little longer to load


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

guys the OP is banned. I am guessing due to being under the accepted age for the forum.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> guys the OP is banned. I am guessing due to being under the accepted age for the forum.


At least she told the truth...


----------

